

Intel HTML5 Dev Platform - marizmelo
http://software.intel.com/en-us/html5
From Intel website: 
If you've used appMobi's HTML5 development tools in the past, then you're already familiar with our new tools. We're introducing this set of cross-platform HTML5 tools as Intel's HTML5 Development Environment to help you more easily develop great HTML5 apps for all of your target devices.
======
laughfactory
I checked out the Intel "HTML5 Dev Platform" and found it woefully lacking. It
was, at best, an alpha product as I found it challenging to even get running.
I'm not really sure what Intel is doing with this product when much better,
infinitely more mature products already exist. I mean, Netbeans 7.3 offers far
more functionality and the same "free" price tag. I was frankly shocked to see
something so amateur come from Intel.

